# All shows deleted -- again...



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

For the second time, in the past month, ALL of the shows on my TiVo BOLT VOX have been deleted and nothing is in the deleted items folder. The BOLT is not heavily utilized (it pretty much just had shows I had transferred to clear up some space on my main TiVo) and probably had less than 20% of the HD space used. I could grudgingly accept this happening once, since I still had copies of the shows I transferred; however, a second time is not really acceptable, especially since I no longer had copies of all of the shows I had transferred -- any ideas on what might be the issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Did you ever upgrade the hard drive? Want to upgrade Bolt Vox 500GB (TCD849500V)&#8230;

Does System Information also indicate your drive is empty?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Are these shows transferred from a computer or another TiVo? Hydra/Mira/Encore? Did you upgrade the drive? If so did you perform a CDE after upgrading? What drive?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PeytonRE said:


> For the second time, in the past month, ALL of the shows on my TiVo BOLT VOX have been deleted and nothing is in the deleted items folder. The BOLT is not heavily utilized (it pretty much just had shows I had transferred to clear up some space on my main TiVo) and probably had less than 20% of the HD space used. I could grudgingly accept this happening once, since I still had copies of the shows I transferred; however, a second time is not really acceptable, especially since I no longer had copies of all of the shows I had transferred -- any ideas on what might be the issue?


I would definitely do a Clear and Delete Everything on this Bolt even if you had not upgraded the hard drive. There have been some other reports similar to this where it sounds like the drive isn't really paired with the TiVo properly and after a power outage, it deletes everything (or reformats the drive).

Scott


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Did you ever upgrade the hard drive? Want to upgrade Bolt Vox 500GB (TCD849500V)&#8230;
> 
> Does System Information also indicate your drive is empty?
> 
> View attachment 38397


I did upgrade the drive to a WD Blue PC Hard Drive _WD20NPVZ_ - hard drive - 2 TB and followed the video contained in the thread that you linked, also there was a momentary power outage today. I can't check the System Information now since I did a Clear and Delete everything to start it over again. I had used this same HD in a previous TiVo Bolt, that I had to return after issues arose; however, I don't recall going thru the setup again when I put it into the replacement TiVo. Is the Clear and Delete Everything function required/recommended to complete the proper pairing to the Tivo or is there something else I have to do?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PeytonRE said:


> Is the Clear and Delete Everything function required/recommended to complete the proper pairing to the Tivo or is there something else I have to do?


Sorry, I have never done a C&DE. I don't have a bolt. I have replaced hard drives in three different Roamio units.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Yes, C&DE is the key to pairing a drive to the motherboard.


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> Yes, C&DE is the key to pairing a drive to the motherboard.


Good to know -- hope it works for me...

These TiVo Bolt's were the first TiVo's I have ever actually tried a HD upgrade, out of at least 8 TiVo's I have owned, and just my luck, the HD uptrade had to happen originally on a defective TiVo.

Thanks for all the input


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

PeytonRE said:


> Good to know -- hope it works for me...
> 
> These TiVo Bolt's were the first TiVo's I have ever actually tried a HD upgrade, out of at least 8 TiVo's I have owned, and just my luck, the HD uptrade had to happen originally on a defective TiVo.
> 
> Thanks for all the input


I've had issues with shows missing or being deleted, or recording and not being there. C&D took care of it in my situations.

craigr


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I assume that you are on the Hydra/VOX/TE4 UI? I hope that it's not the issue of the latest TE4 software not liking some user-replaced hard drives. (There's a separate thread here on that.)


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> I assume that you are on the Hydra/VOX/TE4 UI? I hope that it's not the issue of the latest TE4 software not liking some user-replaced hard drives. (There's a separate thread here on that.)


No, one of the first things I did was revert back to the old UI -- did not like the Hydra UI at all...


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> I would definitely do a Clear and Delete Everything on this Bolt even if you had not upgraded the hard drive. There have been some other reports similar to this where it sounds like the drive isn't really paired with the TiVo properly and after a power outage, it deletes everything (or reformats the drive).
> 
> Scott


Yes, I had it happen with a Premiere, put in another drive, it SEEMED to be working even though I did not clear and delete everything. But when powered down and restarted everything was gone. Clear and delete everything solved it. Normally would have done it in the first place but was curious why it was not getting an error when I swapped the drive (drive was from another Premiere, had recordings on it AND I was able to watch those recordings and make new ones). Until the power down and restart...................


----------

